# The South Central Herpetological Facebook page!



## EricIvins (Aug 9, 2011)

Like it! I'm trying to keep it updated with all the latest Turtle/Tortoise/Reptile news, along with my current availability, pictures, and other things going on in the Reptile world........

SCH Facebook Page!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will just wrote on the wall of it also!


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted on the wall.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 9, 2011)

dixie paradise i added you the account i added you on is the for all my tortoise relevent posts and i have a normal one


----------

